# cups question

## wallace1819

I am having a weird problem with cups.  I'm using...

cups:    1.1.15r2

Driver:  New HP DeskJet Series CUPS 1.1

printer: HPDJ 840C

printing to:  parallel:/dev/lp0

Color printing works great.  The problem is that I only want to print in Black-n-White.  When I click on the "Configure Printer" in the web interface I get the following error...

client-error-not-found

No errors are listed in /var/cups/error_log or in syslog

This error is mentioned a lot on the web but usually in reguards to not being able to print at all.  I can't seem to find anything with reguard to this error and not being able to change config options.

Anyone seen this in conjuction with the "Configure Printer" button?

wallace

----------

## CrimsonScythe

Hey, wallace, did you get your problem fixed? I have the exact same problem, with cups 1.1.16.

--Thomas

----------

## hokas

I had same kind of problems with cups (1.1.4 and 1.1.6) and it's web interface. I wasn't able to configure my printer at all for cups. I managed to configure it with command prompt tools (lpadmin).

You can change your printing properties with lpoptions.

example:  

```
lpoptions -p DJ990 -o Resolution=600ColorCMYK -o Duplex=DuplexNoTumble
```

That  works at least with foomatics (linuxprinting.org) driver. More examples at  http://www.linuxprinting.org/kpfeifle/LinuxKongress2002/Tutorial/II.Foomatic-User/II.tutorial-handout-foomatic-user.html and configuring printer from there. I think those should work also with cups driver.

----------

